# Phrag QF Maria



## alex.sorensen51 (Apr 29, 2021)

Coming into bud,with multiple spikes ,on several growths
My QF Maria from Equagenera


----------



## abax (Apr 29, 2021)

Tell that beauty to hurry! The plant looks very healthy and well grown.


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Apr 30, 2021)

it is growing so quickly that I am afraid it would blast


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Jun 2, 2021)

So today , Phrag Qf Maria ,opened.It is approx 18 " high,not strong red,with a hue of lavender undertone,but in great health


----------



## awesomei (Jun 3, 2021)

I almost lost my Maria due to our horrible freeze and power outage last Feb. It on has one leaf left. But, now it has put on 3 new division. So, hopefully with care and luck, I can save it!
George


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Jun 9, 2021)

it is not washed out any more,a nice dark red.still 3 inches across


----------



## awesomei (Jun 9, 2021)

My QF Maria was always a great bloomer. It bloomed sequentially last year for over 3 months producing over 40 blooms on a spike that was over 30 inches. As I said, earlier, no blooms this year.


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Jun 9, 2021)

so,Awesomei,you would suggest that I leave the spike until there is no life left in it?


----------



## abax (Jun 9, 2021)

With such a striking flower it would be very hard to cut it. However, you can cut it and
put it in a bud vase to save the plant.


----------



## awesomei (Jun 9, 2021)

alex.sorensen51 said:


> so,Awesomei,you would suggest that I leave the spike until there is no life left in it?


Absolutely!


----------



## awesomei (Jun 9, 2021)

The plant was doing great, even after all those blooms. It even survived 35 F!!!!!


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Jun 10, 2021)

this has to be one of the easiest orchids to keep happy,that I have ever cared for.Once upon a time,I looked after over 2000 individual orchids,none of them was as simple.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 10, 2021)

Beautiful! What are the parents?


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Jun 10, 2021)

_Phragmipedium QF Maria_ (lindleyanum x dalessandroi)


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Jun 10, 2021)

I have another,(Wanakee Sunset)which I still haven't figured out.Although it's a vigorous grower,it keeps blasting sheaths


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Jun 10, 2021)

Oops misspelled,Waunakee Sunset.


----------



## Tintin (Jun 2, 2022)

alex.sorensen51 said:


> _Phragmipedium QF Maria_ (lindleyanum x dalessandroi)


Is it a highlight phrag or a lower light one?


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Jun 2, 2022)

it bloomed 2 weeks ago ,now a new bloom coming...a very delicate small flower, but defintely worth keeping


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Jun 2, 2022)

small..2 inches across...the plant keeps throwing runners that want to climb....


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2022)

Yay besseae v. dalessandroi hybrids!


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Jun 3, 2022)

funny, my 2 hybrids are vastly different, in water requirements, growth habits, flower size, and yet, I like them both.They bloom once a year,in my south facing window. one is in a water filled tray,and one is in a dry tray, treated like a cattleya.


----------



## Tintin (Jun 4, 2022)

alex.sorensen51 said:


> small..2 inches across...the plant keeps throwing runners that want to climb....


I do not like climber. How obvious is it that it climbs more than other phrag?


----------



## Tintin (Jun 4, 2022)

alex.sorensen51 said:


> small..2 inches across...the plant keeps throwing runners that want to climb....


Sorry I am confused. Is the small flower one QF Maria?


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Jun 12, 2022)

sorry for the confusion.. This is Wanakee Sunset. Today, another of it's buds opened. 


Tintin said:


> I do not like climber. How obvious is it that it climbs more than other phrag?


It's really obvious....it needs more room to do the same thing
My QF Maria is much larger, and is just starting it's sheath and bud cycle.


----------

